Should I invest in startup or in crypto currencies? - hemen
======
cvsh
Invest in index funds.

Investing in startups / cryptocurrencies is gambling, not investing.

~~~
wheelerwj
so this company, Bitaccess, is working on a crypto index. its very much a work
in progress towards an MVP but you can check it out at
[https://faa.st](https://faa.st)

its a weighted index of the top 5 crytpo currencies by market cap. It's an
interesting middle ground offering access to the speculative nature of crytpos
without the massive risks of a single point of failure such as the core
developing team (getting hit by a bus).

disclaimer, i work for bitaccess but on a different product.

------
jatsign
I put $100/week into the top 50 crypto coins, split evenly. I can afford to
lose the money.

I wrote some code to run a few simple simulations against the past year (june
2016 - june 2017) of crypto coin values. If you had done this strategy during
this time frame, you would have put in about $5,400, and it would be worth
$56,000 at the end.

[https://github.com/johntitus/coinsimulator](https://github.com/johntitus/coinsimulator)

I ran the simulation using differing numbers of coins, and 50 seemed the sweet
spot.

The majority of the returns came in the spring. The market has been down since
then.

Obviously, the past does not dictate the future.

~~~
tinkerrr
A big problem with this strategy is that presumably you're buying the coins
after they've had a huge run-up and gone into the top 50. Since you aren't
doing any type of research into the coins, they are quite likely to be just
pump and dumps. Just something to consider, even if you can afford to lose the
money.

------
jpm_sd
Should I set fire to a pile of cash, or hurl it into the sea?

------
thisisit
For one, have larger part of your money in safer investments like index funds.
Smaller part can be invested in riskier assets.

With both of them being long shots you have to invest in what you believe in.
Not what a random stranger on internet tells you. This is simply because you
have to feel comfortable where you are putting your money. You cannot have
doubts if there is a temporary dip in value.

------
muninn_
Neither. Give it to me!

On a more serious note, you should probably invest it for retirement.

------
larzang
What's wrong, there aren't any really deep holes where you live? Maybe a
river? There's always the fire route if you really can't find a better way to
dispose of your money.

------
kbody
Invest in the people behind them.

~~~
adammunich
This is accurate.

------
Powerofmene
Clearly your risk threshold is high. If investing in a startup have it be your
own startup.....as they say at Y Combinator, find something people want and
build that.

------
thinbeige
Diversify.

Most assets non-risky.

Some risky (both startups and. crypto are risky investments).

Question is which involves more risk, startups or cryptocurrencies.

------
JohnKacz
How about a crypto currency startup?

~~~
wheelerwj
whatever you do, don't do this.

It's a mildly sarcastic answer, but the truth is digital currency statups are
kind of in a fucked state if you're anywhere near the US. If you get a token,
you can liquidiate. if you go with a startup, at least you can invest in the
people.

But as the former CEO of a digital currency startup that was the second
largest brokerage in the US for a few years, you don't want any part of that.
To many variables are out of your control, leading to too many opportunities
for absolutely devastating black swan events.

~~~
JohnKacz
Sorry. Yes, this was a very sarcastic comment. Much like many of the others
with people saying why not burn your money or buy lottery tickets.

------
gokaygurcan
Question of the year!

 _grabs popcorn_

